# Sticky  Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery: Pics Only, Please



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery*

This thread is so the Fox forum members can post pictures of their cars to share with everyone. It will make a good resource for people to get ideas of how to mod or style their Fox.
1. ONLY post pictures of Foxes. 
2. If not your Fox, state otherwise. 
3. No commenting on peoples cars in here. This is a Photo Album only. 
*Note: Our Brazillian counterparts are by far, more than welcome also. 
Foxes, Voyages, Paratis, Saveiros and Gols.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: Fox Photo Album (HiJinx)*


----------



## vwmann1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Fox Photo Album (HiJinx)*

http://chicagovw.org/Old%20Eve....html 
Non-functional image deleted. Feel free to post a replacement. 


_Modified by Longitudinal at 11:33 AM 11-20-2005_


----------



## Ol' Grey Fox (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Fox Photo Album (Coolwhite Fox)*

















What my Fox brings me every time I drive it.


----------



## jeece (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Fox Photo Album (HiJinx)*

















No comments!


----------



## Flyin_Fox00 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Klutched)*

http://www.vwot.org/community/...F.jpg
http://www.vwot.org/community/...1.jpg
I wish LoL! ( not on these roads though bleh







)







( dont ask wasnt my camera)
new pics soon for kicks.


----------



## SuperFox (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Fox Photo Album (VDubbGirl'04)*

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/574792










_Modified by SuperFox at 4:49 AM 8-12-2004_


----------



## rubin_bc (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (DCIFOX)*

http://www.imageshack.us/img1/8236/myfox1.jpg
car is up on the side cuz im changing the fuel pump


----------



## NatesFox (Dec 16, 2003)

I finally got my pic up.


----------



## retrdmatrix (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (NatesFox)*

I used to own a 1991 VW Gol GTS back in Brazil and this is a pick of the Gol GTS that was never offered here in the U.S: 
http://www.terravista.pt/ferno...2.gif


----------



## C2W (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Fox Photo Album (SuperFox)*

The second geration of fox in Brazil. This model is a 2.0 GTi 16v if 150hp








My Fox SW, Parati 1.8 100Hp. The first geration. 

































http://web.onda.com.br/wgc/DSC00887.JPG 
http://web.onda.com.br/wgc/DSC00888.JPG 
http://web.onda.com.br/wgc/DSC00889.JPG 
http://web.onda.com.br/wgc/DSC00890.JPG 
http://web.onda.com.br/wgc/DSC00891.JPG 
http://web.onda.com.br/wgc/DSC00892.JPG 
http://web.onda.com.br/wgc/DSC00893.JPG 
http://web.onda.com.br/wgc/DSC00894.JPG 
http://web.onda.com.br/wgc/DSC00895.JPG 
http://web.onda.com.br/wgc/DSC00896.JPG 
http://web.onda.com.br/wgc/DSC00898.JPG 
http://web.onda.com.br/wgc/DSC00899.JPG 
http://web.onda.com.br/wgc/DSC00900.JPG


----------



## NatesFox (Dec 16, 2003)

More pics.


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (93wolfsburg)*


----------



## FXTHTRX (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Fox Photo Album (The Nothing)*

your "angry tape" goes well with that angry dent!
here's mine:
http://www.iwishiwereanoscarma...xpics/


----------



## Crash--Oops (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Fox Photo Album (FXTHTRX)*




























_Modified by Crash--Oops at 7:53 AM 5-26-2004_


----------



## Stuey (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

This was taken with my phone, sorry about the quality


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Tails, the 1987 30v V6 Wagon Project*

This is Tails as most of you know. I got her in 1998 with 197,000km on the odometer. I am the second owner. When I put her away to start this project, the odometer read 383,000km put it's 40,000 short as I changed the odometer twice.
*What she looked like when I First Got Her*








*Me having fun*








First Mod








* Rims, Tints, CD Player and Bra*








*Starting the Body Work*
















*John, the guy that did the work*








*Just out of the body shop.*
































*On the way to Ohio*








*After a year in Ohio*
























*After a few more months in Ohio.....







*
























*On the way home*
















*Work that DID get done.*
















*Working on it at home.*
Test fitting Fox II lights.
















More Pics: http://photobucket.com/albums/v450/efritsch/Tails
Login is efritsch
Read only password is Tails


_Modified by efritsch at 11:02 PM 9-12-2004_


----------



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Tails, the 1987 30v V6 Wagon Project (efritsch)*

um what motor did you put in there ?>


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Tails, the 1987 30v V6 Wagon Project (kobe82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kobe82* »_um what motor did you put in there ?>









3.0 Audi V6, but please keep questions out of this thread and in the main forum


----------



## Army R32 (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery ([email protected])*

$50 winter beater runs great








Had a mouse living in the trunk


----------



## Dubasan (Nov 9, 2004)

*My Fox 1,0 16V Turbo Intercooler*

See my *VW Fox 1,0 16V Turbo Intercooler with 145hp *







!!! From Brasil, of course.








http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/594886
http://br.groups.yahoo.com/group/vw16v/


----------



## andykane (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: My Fox 1,0 16V Turbo Intercooler (Dubasan)*

1988 Fox Wagon
CIS-nonE
330 000 kilometers
still going strong, although it has the original struts/springs








Currently stock, except for the tach.
It looks better in photos than it does in person. I need to shine it up more and get it looking like this all the time:










_Modified by andykane at 4:40 AM 12-21-2004_


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery (Army R32)*

Ok, finally putt'n em up


----------



## kfalcon (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery (Army R32)*

Okay, for my pix, i know, i need new ones but here's the directory, have fun exploring... i'll post an update, even details on rebuilding the wagon soon enough... hope you like.
http://kfalcon.fastmail.fm/TheFox/
my favorites:








This is the free fox; there's tiny rust spots all over, that you can't see in the pix... i need to totally redo the exterior
















^this is the fox that actually runs, it's a 2dr, you can't tell in this picture. There's mad collision damage still present, both fenders bear wrinkles and crap like that... the lights dont sit right... i'm gonna get rid of this thing as soon as i get my wagon working good.








^nice shot of the huge clock


----------



## socalbandits (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery (Army R32)*









my drivers side rear door still needs some work








Ive grown to love these rims. Im not sure if they were standard on the '93s, or were added later, but they dont take all the attention off the car, like those huge chrome things with the spinning things (which look like they can take off a hand, or come off and impale some innocent driver).








I'l be getting my new plates soon, so I can get rid of the old crumpled thing on there now...
update: I got a new CD player, I'l try to get a picture of it later. also new seat and steering wheel covers!
*NEW PICS! 12/28/04*
























































1/9/05
















_Modified by socalbandits at 6:16 PM 1-9-2005_
1/23/05


































_Modified by socalbandits at 9:15 PM 1-23-2005_


----------



## socalbandits (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery (coloradorocco)*









I took a close look at the wolfsburg edition badge thing, look how cool it looks!


----------



## brazilian flip (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

http://i7.photobucket.com/albu...3.jpg
my baby after lowered....
i love it no matter what they say....


----------



## 89foxer (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: (Tjax)*

what brand of rims do u have on and Where can i get them???
_Quote, originally posted by *Tjax* »_


----------



## slvfox (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (89foxer)*









Day I got her. Just had a quick wash.








All cleaned up with the 4k wheels








Just having a little fun.










_Modified by slvfox at 8:40 PM 7-15-2005_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery ([email protected])*

Here are 3 photos of mine from 7/7/2005. 1993 Wolfsburg GL, 64K Original Miles....some cancer/rust trying to eat it from below. body Work (Fix rust) and a color change (Audi TT "Nimbus Grey") is planned.


----------



## foxtrap (Mar 8, 2005)

*oops*

THIS.....is a pic of my fox last winter....last post did't pan out at all








and again...i... am..slow...


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

Foxes from the August 13, 2005 VolksFest VW Show in Columbus Ohio. Mine is the Mulberry 1993 in most of the photos.


----------



## foxtrap (Mar 8, 2005)

*saltwater fox*


----------



## TRIPSS (Dec 29, 2004)

*Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery*

When I first got it.








LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA
























It's still a work in progress !


----------



## rthall003 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery ([email protected])*

















My '88 Wagon GL. Just got her. Hopefully installing my SunPro tach today if I can figure it out haha.


----------



## ceebear (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## rustyredrocco (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery ([email protected])*

heres my fox winter beater, just picked her up last month
pulled of and painted the bumps, gave her some new speakers, leather wrapped scirocco16v steering wheel, refinished teardrops with perf. tires, red breaks, s-10 spoiler and alot more to come
before:








During transformation:








after:
















































i havent insured her yet, waiting for snow to fall


----------



## Racer46M (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

My Fox, the day I picked it up. 








Rest of pics at 
http://photobucket.com/albums/c336/Racer46M/?sc=1


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Racer46M)*

today i washed my fox and it seemed like a good day for a photo shoot








back end view








topleft view








front view
-enjoy-


----------



## 1foxyfox (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (wilsfox)*


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (1foxyfox)*

Look these Gol MK III tuned here in Brasil for drag race:


----------



## vwfoxclub (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (75Bus88fox)*

here is my 91 fox GL wolfsburg edition


















































_Modified by Longitudinal at 2:09 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (honie)*

This is a HellBrügge Gol GT4. It´s a Gol GIII(MkIII) with a 4 cylinder 2.0L engine. The engine is equipped with a turbo working between 1,5kg/cm2 in normal use and 2,0kg/cm2 in the booster. And uses a 40 IDF Weber. The transmission is with Audi drivetrain, 6 speed and 4WD. The body is reinforced with a complete rollcage and strut bars. The power is between 400HP and 500HP and the car is homologated for races here in Brasil.

That car is great. A 4 cylinder, 2.0L but with a big power and ready for race.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*My poor dirty Fox*

Here's the only pic I have of my poor dirty '89 GLS...


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: My poor dirty Fox (kerensky)*

I've promised for a long time...
Here are some pix - finally...









Fox flaps anyone?

















These look familiar DasBaldy?









The cargo is covered

















One mod I like for high speeds in the rain - 16V wipers









Leather 4spoke, old school VDO tach, and fine details - notice the factory fog light switch and the factory 5spd knob - in a wagon...








I haven't cleaned this thing inside or out since the end of September, so forgive the filth build up... It actually does clean up alright.




_Modified by snowfox at 2:06 AM 2-4-2006_


----------



## Beetleguru (May 15, 2000)

Here's my 90 Wagon with 49K original miles.
























This is it before waxing and with a little photo shop.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (Beetleguru)*

this is my wagon after some photoshop fun... i like that gray on black 2 tone and the rims... it was my first shot at PS so hate all you want








this is before PS


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

here are pics of my old fox... it's now my friends but here is what it looks like inside 
















































and outside



















_Modified by 88vwFox at 5:09 PM 2-25-2006_


----------



## DevilsWorkshop (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: (vafoxer)*


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)

http://img51.imageshack.us/my....k.jpg
http://img51.imageshack.us/my....e.jpg
http://img212.imageshack.us/my...a.jpg


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery ([email protected])*

i can't find all my pics but this is about a year after i got it. it's all downhill from here








first eff up. missing trim due to close encounter with the house
















jumpstarting a friend's honda. 








refinished the fittipaldis. had them on for 2 months and wiped one out on a median, along with every suspension component on the driver side
http://s81.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg
























4 years later finally lowered








replaced the fender and started shaving trim








oh yeah!








lil somethin i put together. slow days at work ftmfw!
















rear disc action
















free door handles!








a dream yep it's a 20v.
















and it still freakin ran...








here's what's gonna make it go
















and for grins a lil group foto. the ex's jetta on the left. on the right my buddy's rocco. 








and for the record most of that scirocco now resides in this








too many pictars i know. many more to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit for a couple more pics. even more to come when i get the wheels and tires i want
































first day out of the shop. still running rich



_Modified by lilgreydentwagen at 12:30 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*A few pix from a local Nor Cal region gtg*

Much thanks to Dub Nation for showin' a little Fox love








The line up...








snowfox
























daventura
















Icky1.8T


















_Modified by snowfox at 10:25 AM 7-12-2006_


----------



## foxtrap (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery ([email protected])*


----------



## -FSI-Ajax (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery (kfalcon)*












_Modified by Longitudinal at 2:22 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## sedat (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery (the_journalist)*

heres mine, its rather sad looking though.
































































i told you it was sad. the good thing is i paid a hundred dollars for it


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery ([email protected])*


----------



## noopcar (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery*


















































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by noopcar at 8:41 PM 6-23-2006_


_Modified by noopcar at 8:54 PM 6-23-2006_


----------



## RecycledVW13 (Apr 23, 2006)

Heres a pic of my baby...
<center>








</center>
<center>








</center>
But we are not finished with her makeover yet....


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

well i guess i should post the next one from me. 
































































































well there you have it


----------



## Den. (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, why not. LOL.
A link to the pics on my own site.
One day I intend to make another one.......
http://s15.invisionfree.com/An...c=231


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

*My 1988 Fox*


I bought this car with 72k on it and it is the best water cooled VW I have ever owned! Next I want to find a clean wagen or a hatchback


_Modified by vdub6v at 7:33 AM 7-18-2006_


----------



## CStockRun (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: My 1988 Fox (vdub6v)*

Here is my car in it's current state cause I don't think Ive ever posted a pic of mine in here..








and a side shot....








There she is in all of her grey glory... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: My 1988 Fox (slim_man_00)*

my fox FOX I 
cant tell i was in an accident and it was declared "totalled"
can you?

Heres the FOX II aka the parts car! Shes completly gutted by this point in time..



Heres Fox III *my brothers Fox* its nice to have a wagon hanging around just incase we need to.. take care of some people.







lol jk



Finally MY new fox, aka Fox IV. 150$. not bad! shes in awesome condition also, and is luxery. A SUN ROOF!!!


so those are the four foxes. and if another one comes my way I WILL buy it!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*These are from VolksFest 2006 in Columbus Ohio.*

These are from VolksFest 2006 in Columbus Ohio.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: My 1988 Fox (BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L)*

Here's a couple of pics from the Reno GTG last weekend. My Audi CGT turbo and a couple of it's Fox cousins...


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: My 1988 Fox (84cgtturbo)*


----------



## VarnishedWood (May 25, 2006)

*Re: My 1988 Fox (84cgtturbo)*

i found a couple pics of how she looked like on passat estoles or what ever they are called. ( 15"s )


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*FoxStock 2006 (October 7, 2006) Columbus Ohio*

These were taken at *FoxStock 2006 * _(October 7, 2006)_ in beautiful *Columbus Ohio*


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

here is the new set-up for my 93 it's all brazilan and stuff!!! + my rims


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Tails, the 1987 30v V6 Wagon Project (efritsch)*










yah iam trying to be tuff
800bux canadian 
340,000 kilometers
wolfsburg edition
lol i not real sure on all the specs
but its my baby


----------



## Den. (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Den. (Oct 16, 2005)

[/color]








A friend told me the feel of this next one reminded him of Mad Max......








Yeah, yeah, I wound up marrying her!








_Modified by Den. at 9:38 AM 12-12-2006_


_Modified by Den. at 11:42 AM 12-12-2006_


----------



## Den. (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Den. (Oct 16, 2005)

And the unfortunate day we had to get rid of him!


----------



## OutBreak (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello,
My VW Gol GTS 1994
-> Engine 1.8 S Stock
































































* Pics by SE w810i
bye


----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery*

Here's my Fox:
All I've done to it so far is put in a 10-year old clarion radio since it came with no radio, some Passat 14's with caps, and an mk2 GTI wheel.


























_Modified by Longitudinal at 5:49 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## fox_pr (Mar 9, 2007)

This is my VW Fox. I bought it 5 years ago for 400 bucks. It has over 300k miles and counting. Really hard car and engine. The biggest thing that had to be changed was the clutch, when the old clutch was out I found out that it was the one that the car had from the factory 19 years ago. I just moved, so I haven't been able to keep modding the car, but the car is still a work in progress. I'll try to keep the page up to date with the mods of the car.
This is how it looked when I bought it:
























After some mods:
Here it has smoked tail lights and same color mirors and bumpers :








Smoked front with blue "FOX" badge on the grill:








Smoked tails with blue stripe on the bumper:








'94 Ford Escort rims:








Blue trim on the interior with no stereo:








As it looks now (still in progress):
VW mk3 front lip, VW mk3 lowering suspension, Hyundai Scoupe side skirt, VW Corrado G60 rear disc brakes, 40% window tint, black hood, and Michelin 185/60/14 tires:
















Black hood, smoked lights, eyelids and European plate:








Rear smoked lights, exhaust, although here it doesn't have it, now has rear window tint:








Interior:
Exterior blue matched trim, Cabriolet Cluster with Tachometer that works, head unit, Clarion 6 1/2 door panel mounted speakers, and pre-amp:
















I paid 20 bucks for the used head unit almost 2 years ago and still works like new:








When I take new pics I'll post them.
I already bought a BMW E30 rear spoiler, I'll put pics of it when mounted.
The drop that I want:








Some fun in paint (I ain't good):
































Any suggestions or comments for future mods will be appreciated. fox_pr


----------



## foxsburg (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Finally a pic. foxsburg*

















_Modified by foxsburg at 5:05 PM 3-28-2007_


_Modified by foxsburg at 5:05 PM 3-28-2007_


----------



## foxsburg (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Finally a pic. (foxsburg)*


----------



## foxsburg (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Finally a pic. (foxsburg)*


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Finally a pic. (foxsburg)*

Pictures in chronological order detailing the various stages of my fox. Start: June 2006 ( when I purchased the car) to April 2007 (car placed in long term storage pending future restoration and modification)


----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery*

Here's some updated shots. 
Primer 2007








Finally installed the Brazilian smoked lenses and look, i got wheels too.


----------



## voyage1.9t (Jun 26, 2007)

My toy
VW - VOYAGE (FOX) 1.9 TURBO - 20psi - 350cv - BRAZIL
























































Tanks


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (voyage1.9t)*


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Rien)*

My 4 door.








Low Kms.

















My new 2 door.


----------



## 1sikfox (Jun 10, 2007)

so a total rundown of the 3 weeks Ive owned the Fox. 
Bilstien sports all the way around
Spax 80/60 G60 springs equaling about a 50/30 drop
full array of gauges installed 3 days after purchase and finally completely hooked up
S10 front spoiler
2 1/2" exhasut from the cat back
Sitting in room waitning to go on
93 Fox mani and TB
On order as of 7/2/07
TT 276 street/race cam
new timing belt
MKIV 2.0 8V lifters (no more tick!)


_Modified by 1sikfox at 9:10 AM 7-4-2007_


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery (VW Fox)*









ZAGAT rated.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

some new pics of the foxes.
wagon is motorless and the coupe is trannyless


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: These are from VolksFest 2006 in Columbus Ohio. (DasBaldGuy)*

These are from VolksFest 2007 in Columbus Ohio. Only 2 Foxes total were represented in the show.


----------



## Spidertail (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery*











_Modified by Longitudinal at 5:59 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery (MarcP93)*

Some new shots of my Fox
























It doesn't look like it but that peak in the above photo is 13,175 feet high


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery (sausagemit)*

When I bought it over the winter for $600








The mileage at purchase....








Why he sold it so cheap...








What I did to fix it....
















What it looks like now...








What's next...
16v Scirocco brake upgrade with drilled/slotted rotors and stainless lines.
New exhaust.



_Modified by DubbinChris at 1:46 AM 9-17-2007_


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery*


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery (VW Fox)*

newest pic of my fox


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Borrowed (stolen) from vwjoem, care of hosting on vwot.org [please let me know if this is an issue].


----------



## DE_FOX (Nov 14, 2007)

*My new FOX!!*

OK well here are some pics.. ill get more as i do stuff to the car.. right now im getting to know her... btw her name is vivian (came with the car from at least 2 previous owners)








low miles in my opinion for a car built in 1989 im guessing.. it still has a 0 in the last part of the vin.. 








Why yes virginia, that is a WORKING FACTORY TAPE DECK at the bottom of the pic








and the inside is pretty much the way it rolled of the assy line... lol not perfect.. but in decent shape...








TADA!!!! 
she is not the prettest Fox on the road.. but she is definitly a good starting point... im amazed at how straight the body is.. 
I would like to find out the story of this Fox 
so far what i know
Bought in YORK PA
from a reciept dated in 2000 based in haggerstown md
another reciept moving it to elkton
finaly bought by me in PA from a girl in wilmington de
its a reconstructed title...
i ran it up on a lift and looked and found 
FACTORY UNDERCOAT
little rust
the former damage...
the weld was beautifully done...
it was re prepped and undercoated... 
ill get some pix up when i redo the bushings on the shifter on monday

if you cant tell I LOVE THIS CAR its my first VW and ive wanted a VW for a long long time



























































































































































































_Modified by DE_FOX at 6:16 PM 11-17-2007_


----------



## dralessio (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM-wnYKKXzo
From Brazil


----------



## dralessio (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (dralessio)*


----------



## ms.golf (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (marcopolo224)*

Im pretty sure he's not kidding ^^


----------



## Jaimesales (Jul 6, 2005)

*Gol Jaime*


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (kingler5)*

Looks like the post went dead. Here is my whip


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (browns 44)*









this photo was taken on the way to fixxfest in 2007
page owned


_Modified by ryubiggie at 3:22 AM 1-13-2008_


----------



## magicninja (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's some pics i took of my fox last night. its stock, got worn out suspension, and is dirty !
front, the side markers don't work







(the cardboard keeps the engine temp high, because for some reason the car runs like crap when the engine is cold)








back, with my dope sticker








close up of sticker










_Modified by magicninja at 7:26 AM 1-13-2008_


----------



## NARDO (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: (vdub6v)*

Here's a couple quick pics of my fox rockin the studded nokian hak 2's I recently bought with the rusty ole rims. These tires tear through the snow!! I just wish we'd get more of it while its cold as bizzalls out here in northern ohio in january


----------



## NARDO (Aug 26, 2005)

Heres the summer wheels


----------



## magicninja (Sep 30, 2007)

took a couple more the other day








my friends mk2 gti in the background.


----------



## NARDO (Aug 26, 2005)

Here she is in the snowy morning








and here's the g/f's avox, Just need to remove the aveo from the rear and get a chrome fox script.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

newist pic.


----------



## WhatEatsRabbits (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery ([email protected])*

Just felt like showing my fox off alot.










































































































































Enjoy


_Modified by WhatEatsRabbits at 9:10 AM 2-22-2008_


----------



## ErniePower (Mar 15, 2008)

My '89 Fox GL Wagon


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (ErniePower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ErniePower* »_You're 100% right.
It's one of the four ('87-'93) Fox's in my country. It has never been released in Europe.

When my family moved to Germany, we brought the Fox along as well, so I always get excited about Foxes in other countries.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drumindub (Mar 19, 2008)

*only fox lovers understand*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://a30.ac-images.myspacecd...5.jpg
http://a839.ac-images.myspacec...e.jpg
http://a114.ac-images.myspacec...9.jpg
http://a30.ac-images.myspacecd...d.jpg
http://a334.ac-images.myspacec...5.jpg








love em


_Modified by drumindub at 7:47 PM 3-19-2008_


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: only fox lovers understand (drumindub)*

Got a new Fox. I've always wanted a wagon, plus I need backup since the 2-door still has intermittent problems. My handle is still appropriate since this is Gambia Red (2-door is raspberry.) Thanks Jonathan!


----------



## 2925 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (magicninja)*

 
Finally a photo during the day.
The truck is my other daily, haha.


----------



## adrian8426 (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's mine after its first wash/sanding/wax/polish combo.


----------



## Scott555 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (2925)*

Okay - Finally got off my dead arse and uploaded some pics to the bucket...
































And my favorite:


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (the brit)*

nice finish color...


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (adrian8426)*

Looking good. Excellent body colour and rim choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








That's mine 7 years ago.


_Modified by Longitudinal at 6:26 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## Dan-'83 Rabbit GTI (Aug 11, 2000)

*Re: (VW Fox)*

'88 4-speed GL Wagon, got it for $500!


----------



## ErniePower (Mar 15, 2008)

_Modified by Longitudinal at 6:27 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## ErniePower (Mar 15, 2008)

It's a Wagon from 1989 with dark corner lights.


----------



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*

NOW:

































































THEN:


----------



## TR703 (Mar 6, 2008)

_Modified by TR703 at 11:42 AM 5-19-2008_


----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re:*

I don't know why it took me so long to post these here, but here ya go.
















And i just did a slight de-mod today, but my camera's batteries are dead, so here's a cam phone pic without the angry lights.


----------



## ErniePower (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## ComradePie (Jul 28, 2008)

I have since put some 14" O.Z.s on, but I won't take pictures because it looks like a monster truck now!


----------



## ComradePie (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (ComradePie)*

More, Newer, and Better Pics of Both Me Babies!
"O Vagão da Guerra"
























And "MerkwürdigeLiebe"...
























BTW, thoe are old school O.Z. Rallys. $100 w/rubber at the boneyard!


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (philsburydonuts)*


----------



## L8-APEX (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (the brit)*

my new fox


----------



## ethnis (Dec 16, 2008)

My brazilian fox (voyage)
1800cc 8v alcohol engine, 99hp


































































_Modified by ethnis at 9:04 PM 12-15-2008_


----------



## Lochian (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: (ErniePower)*


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

*Re: (ErniePower)*

some pics jejeje mectedis fox 16v


----------



## mariocbp (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (voyage1.9t)*

Man i just saw the pictures of your car. I t looks awesome. Love your interior. Cluster and bucket seats looks fat. I read cluster is from a golf gti, what about the seats gti to.I gotta have one of those. Thanks, and keep the car just like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greencans (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## James1990 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Greyfox!*

This is my pride and joy










































































































































Best $750 I ever spent


----------



## magicninja (Sep 30, 2007)

92 gti seats


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Pix from recent drives:
























A side view of the exhaust








The Garden Wagen (lightly loaded with leeks)


----------



## kolke (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi, this is my Fox (Gacel, senda, amazon, voyage it is called in argentine)
















































And the New Voyage(2008)replace Fox
Sorry but my inglish its very bad








































_Modified by kolke at 5:22 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

She'll be getting a 2.0 and big valve head soon. I wanted to get some "before" pictures of her as we have big plans for her.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

_Modified by Banned wagon at 5:55 PM 11-8-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

_Modified by Banned wagon at 6:00 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I miss this car.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (88vwFox)*


----------



## Axeman (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery ([email protected])*


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery (Axeman)*


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery ([email protected])*


----------



## gustavo_pira (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: pics from Brazil*

Hi everybody...
here it go some pics from Brazil....VOYAGE_GOL e SAVEIRO!!!
enjoy it!!!
























a GTS
















a third generation of Gol 
















forth generation of Gol








saveiro
















































thats all...


_Modified by Longitudinal at 5:38 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery (adamjones128)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamjones128* »_









Adam you need to host your pictures on a site other then facebook
















Like photobucket.com


----------



## Ariel1600 (Jul 31, 2009)

My 1993 Vw senda from Argentina!


----------



## vwfox1991 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery ([email protected])*

My two 1993 VW Foxes








Blue Fox GL 1993 4-dr Wolfsburg
Black Fox GL 1993 4-dr Wolfsburg (In this picture the headlights look a little out of place ive fixed that since then.)


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (kolke)*

Mine, a 1990 two door that spent most of its life in MO, then came to Cleveland. Met the then owners in Akron at Stan Hywett Hall and Gardens and towed it home with my QSW. 
With previous owners:


----------



## mean87 (Jan 29, 2009)

*My father's '87 Fox Wagon*

Here's some pics of my father's '87 Fox Wagon. Mint condition, new paint job (dark metallic gray) 14" Jetta rims. It was a great find, he only paid $500CA


















































_Modified by mean87 at 2:00 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Here's my brace of Stratos Blue '89s...










_Modified by kerensky at 8:29 PM 9-9-2009_


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (blkparati)*






































_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 7:11 PM 10-4-2009_


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

My fiance took some really great pictures of our Fox so I thought I would update the thread.


----------



## Roow (Nov 14, 2009)

This is my toy, it's a Saveiro Summer, Fox pick up...
I'm from Brazil...









































































































































Sorry for my bad english (I'm learning and studing)...


_Modified by Roow at 11:49 AM 11-15-2009_


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

*1988 Volkswagen Fox Coupe (Base) 1.8L SOHC I-4 4spd 96,000mi*


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery ([email protected])*


----------



## Golcin (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Fox Forum Users Photo Gallery*

This is my old Gol G1 1993 1.6 8V




This was my second G2 Gol 2.0 8v GTI 1996 model 


Now i have a American 1987 Mk2 GTI 16v


_Modified by Golcin at 1:23 AM 12-18-2009_


----------



## Roow (Nov 14, 2009)

_* New pics...









































Merry Christmas...
*_


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Roow)*


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Just off the trailer








My facebook picture








The heavens shining down on the new project








The dasher grill close up, with the stupid gap i have to fix
_Modified by ianwilson at 2:40 PM 1-23-2010_


_Modified by ianwilson at 2:44 PM 1-23-2010_


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

*my mark*

figured id leave my mark in this thread. 
i dont have many pics yet
day one:








day two:
(its my exhaust)








day three:
























not so much visually changed after day 3... changed the wheels tho back to stocky steely
still contemplating my next move


----------



## PovertyRide1987 (May 13, 2009)

My fox sleeping in the snow.

[IMG=http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/9017/snowyfox.png][/IMG]

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://img534.imageshack.us/i/snowyfox.png/'>







</a>
<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://img534.imageshack.us/i/snowyfox.png/'>







</a>

[IMG=http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/9017/snowyfox.th.png][/IMG]
<a target='_blank' href='http://img534.imageshack.us/i/snowyfox.png/'>







</a>


----------



## PovertyRide1987 (May 13, 2009)

[IMG=http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/8848/snowyfox2.png][/IMG]


----------



## FetteWorst (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## krash90 (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## foxgnome (May 13, 2010)

*Foxy Fox Foxy*




Pretty much as I got it.


----------



## FoX BoX RaCiNG (Feb 23, 2009)

*FoX BoX Baggin Wagon*

Pulled her out for the Summer, been a few years since she has been out!


----------



## FoX BoX RaCiNG (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## catinlove87 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## [Ale GTi] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Gol GTi 16v Mk3*

Hi everyone. My name is Alessandro and I'm from Brazil.
I'll post some pictures of my car Gol GTi 16v Mk3. Engine is a ABF 150hp from factory, and Gol is nothing more than a Fox Hatch.
Here the Fox that u have there was build from the Gol / Fox Hatch.
Sorry for the english, lets go to the pictures. I hope u like it.
Year 2000.

The engine. ABF 2.0 16v.









GTI!!!









Front.









Side/Rear









Tacho.









Seats









Internal









Drag Racing.









Gol/Fox Hatch GTi 16v. Mk2 & Mk3 Side by Side. And Hondas.









Bonus: My EX - Gol 1.0 16v. 17' wheels with 205/40 tyres. Very low to brasilian trash roads.









Comment!!!


----------



## 16vvincent (Jun 7, 2005)

*The Budget Build*

After painting her 2 weekends ago. Still need to wet sand and polish, but it is getting there.


----------



## sighbat (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

*some current pics of Stef..*














































wheels are from an integra, wood is just shelf liner...


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Not mine, cool roller found from MK1 Madness thread!:thumbup:


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

here's mine...

































































still a lot of work to do, she's sitting on wheels now, new photoz soonnnn!


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

latest shot.. pretty much the same, just lip


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

that coupe is so dialed man!


photos from the Wolfsgart show in VT last weekend. took the limbo contest in her! hahaha


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

maderabmx said:


> that coupe is so dialed man!


 thanks  
i feel like yours gets a lot of publicity too= i feel like i've seen it around the interwebz a few times.. 
its nice and low :thumbup: what was your method?


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

billmus86 said:


> thanks
> i feel like yours gets a lot of publicity too= i feel like i've seen it around the interwebz a few times..
> its nice and low :thumbup: what was your method?


 thanks man! yea it's legit stupid, frame rails are 1/4" off the ground haha. 
had to cut & weld a bunch of stuff to make everything work haha, it was a headache trying to figure how we were going to make it all fit. had to run custom everything up front with the steering rack. used a coilover as a base & just built around that. 

been on the fence about putting up a build thread, but we didnt take a ton of photos. we cranked it out in 2 days for Waterfest so we hauled haha 

here are a few more from limbo & the drive home from Wolfsgart...


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

your arm is a rockstar dude- haa 
i enjoy "arms-out driving"


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

hahaha its the "hot lap" stance, "beat run" stance, "bangin strip" stance, pretty much any mugged out stance you can roll deep with. 

when there's a crew of 10 cars all mugged out, people run for the hills hahaha especially when the cars are dragging on flat ground


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

so nice to see proper ride height around here


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

Banned wagon said:


> so nice to see proper ride height around here


your. car. wins. 

I want to brave a drive to the west coast so bad just to cruise with that thing! hahaha


----------



## botto (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

*I already posted this in the "what did you do to your Fox today" thread, but theres more photos than information so I figured Id post it in here too.* 


-so I built a gas powered mini tank a few days before Broke.Down. 
she fits in the back of the Fox, seats 2 people & can reach 30mph on a good day haha.

out of almost 800 cars at the show she took Best In Show haha wild. 
here are a bunch of photos...

here's a rolling shot of the girlies haha


















































































my bike, mini tank, the Fox & I. one big happy family haha.













































too many photos haha, but that was the overall summary of my day at Broke.Down haha such a good time.


----------



## spacejamz (May 8, 2010)

ianwilson said:


> Not mine, cool roller found from MK1 Madness thread!:thumbup:


That's my '88 wagon! I prefer to tuck using the 300 pounds of firewood and two drunk friends method.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

spacejamz said:


> That's my '88 wagon! I prefer to tuck using the 300 pounds of firewood and two drunk friends method.


:laugh::thumbup:

More Pictures?


----------



## zturnidge (Jun 3, 2005)

i like it a lot!! do you have any side shots? Ive been trying to find pics of a fox with those wheels! bmw e21 turbines right?


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

youd be doing way better if you used a good image hosting sit such as imageshack


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*Hey*



ianwilson said:


> youd be doing way better if you used a good image hosting sit such as imageshack


 I fixed the picture problem. CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

DAMN!
Those are hot!
Meshies look great on foxes:thumbup:


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

*latest glamour shots..*

new skirts on... hard to see, but they are there.


----------



## JaguarDoc504 (Jan 3, 2005)

As she sits as of last week....... 






























Pics to follow after the long weekend 
Bigger brakes, winter wheel swap, ........


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

My 1990 Fox 2dr with what I estimate to be 175,000 miles on it. The odometer died in 1996 so its hard to know for sure. Completely stock with the exception of the wheels.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*DAMMN!*



bluetoes591 said:


> My 1990 Fox 2dr with what I estimate to be 175,000 miles on it. The odometer died in 1996 so its hard to know for sure. Completely stock with the exception of the wheels.


 I LOVE the color... soooooooo CLEAN!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> I LOVE the color... soooooooo CLEAN!


 What you have there is a good photographer with a car that cleans up okay. Car has a crappy respray on it that is peeling in places, though mostly on the passenger side and the roof.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Luscious unknown Fox to start page7?


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

its Nick from ME, used to be black with red lips


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

just to keep the pics flowin..


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

duuude Im SO into it! what wheels are those!


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks :wave: 
enkei aeronautics.. they are made in the late 80s (mine are stamped 87 and 88) 
they are 14s, but came 13, 14, and 15.. and only came white.. 
they are aftermarket wheels, so didnt come stock on anything.. 
they are pretty rare. not worth much $ - but some people will pay for them.. 
i stripped all the paint and painted them with copper engine enamel - then polished the faces of the blades- and cleared the whole thing. 
so yes, i destroyed a rad retro wheel. haha but i like em 
and yes- i have them mounted backwards. they are directionals, but i cant stand direx that stab the ground as they roll. i like them to rollll as they rolll. and no thats not a cover of them mounting them wrong. haha - i had to tell them 4 times i wanted them backwards. (the tires are direx too)


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

You made tacky dated wheels look good. I like. :thumbup:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Lots of cool foxes coming out of the woodwork :thumbup:

I have no new photos, haha.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

my turbo fox haha


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

those look like a combination between ATS cups and corrado steelies, what the heck are they?
and those are some beefy tires lol


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

ianwilson said:


> those look like a combination between ATS cups and corrado steelies, what the heck are they?
> and those are some beefy tires lol


how can you see the tires? they are to dark. they look normal to me.
(says the one with 195/45-14s..)

i like em too- what are they?


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

the brit said:


>


dude I seriously LOVE your Fox.


----------



## botto (Sep 5, 2008)

*Fox + snow*










Last winter in Philly. Sadly, this fox is in need of a drivetrain at the moment.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

All this snow has me thinking about last winter: 


















Current state:


----------



## jones.roza (Jan 2, 2011)

*Voyage sport 1.8s (the fox from Brazil)*

As I said in another topic for staff in Latin America'm new here and I belong to the club's Voyage in Brazil, I hope it is easy to understand my English because I'm using a translator to communicate with you, hug everyone.

Here is some pictures of my Voyage (the Brazilian fox) sport 1.8s



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jones.roza (Jan 2, 2011)

Congratulations to all the FOX, many of which have different models in Brazil. Models with different wheel rims bigger congratulations to all owners who have care of these rarities.


----------



## KaduKA BRAZIL (Jan 3, 2011)

*Brasilian FOX, Parati*

Brazilian guy, as always, does not speak English well ..

I'm depending on the google translator: P

if you are wrong, blame google!

looks my Parati, or fox


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

billmus86 said:


> how can you see the tires? they are to dark. they look normal to me.
> (says the one with 195/45-14s..)
> 
> i like em too- what are they?


14" ATS Cups. Tires are 185/60/14... 195/45/14 will be here by the end of the week but I'm picking up an entirely different set of 15" wheels next Saturday.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

my car has phases. 
this one should last at least one week.


----------



## mikewams4speed (Sep 25, 2009)

Engine peek

Graffiti Hood

The books


----------



## 1965aaron (May 10, 2010)

from this... 





























to this...


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

A for effort! 
:beer: now drink bc its st pattys day.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

this thread is dead 

here are a few of my wagon from Dubs On Defrost in CT last weekend...


----------



## diegoduran (Mar 26, 2010)

this is my "SENDA" now











I hope you like
diego


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

^lookin smexy minitank


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

ianwilson said:


> ^lookin smexy minitank


thanks man!! my buddy Jason from Rotiform shot this at h20 last year, he's a sneaky fellow haha


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

I think phone dials would look amazing on your fox


----------



## flailhyena (May 2, 2011)

*My 1993 Fox Wolfsburg*


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

ianwilson said:


> I think phone dials would look amazing on your fox


I actually mocked some up on the wagon last summer when my roommate had a set! they looked awesome but they didnt tuck & running bigger wheels I had to raise the wagon... and she only goes one way, and thats DOWN hahaha


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

haha i dont know i think a little flush phone dial action would be rad on your fox, and throw everyone off because you wouldnt be throwing (as much) sparks


----------



## .RED WOLF. (May 17, 2011)

Hi guys!
I´m new in here, and you can call me "RED". I´m from Brasil.
Here´s some photos of one of my cars.
It´s a MK2/MK3 pick-up fox, or here in Brazil we call Saveiro.
It have a 2.2 golf engine, with 240cv.
It´s been modified for racing, like some track days and track attack!
In the next week i will post more pics!
I wish that you enjoy!



































































See ya!
Kisses on buttocks!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Those would look foxy (get it?)
And 150 dollars is a steal! :O


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

why does it matter?
Brand names are nothing more than letters stamped in wheels.
your not in high school anymore, get over the Brand Name or nothing trend.
if they look good they look good, the only problem id say is their 13s which i find are too small for the fox.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*how they look*

You dont understand why i need the name... i wanna research a lil, see what they look like on other cars.. you know???


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

This a picture only album. Not a chit chat or feed back thread. Please start your own thread for your cars projects,upgrades, and questions. Thanks


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

Okay now please guide me through that, cause this is the only thing i know how to do ! you sound like the guy that owns vortex... so help me out please


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

AKA VW Fox @ Sping Fling 2011


----------



## escarabajo7 (Aug 4, 2006)

That my Fox 1987, 4 door, 74,xxx miles, a/c, original complete, only CIS Basic.


----------



## DIZAZZO (Jun 15, 2011)

Difus said:


> This is a HellBrügge Gol GT4. It´s a Gol GIII(MkIII) with a 4 cylinder 2.0L engine. The engine is equipped with a turbo working between 1,5kg/cm2 in normal use and 2,0kg/cm2 in the booster. And uses a 40 IDF Weber. The transmission is with Audi drivetrain, 6 speed and 4WD. The body is reinforced with a complete rollcage and strut bars. The power is between 400HP and 500HP and the car is homologated for races here in Brasil.
> 
> That car is great. A 4 cylinder, 2.0L but with a big power and ready for race.


Now this car is running on VR6 engine, this beast is more powerful


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

*New Fox and a new member!*

Here is a crappy cell phone pic of my second VW Fox. 1989 with bad paint but absolutely no rust and about 150K on a (sort of) working odo. $750. My first fox was a white 1991 coupe with roughly the same mileage and similar rust free condition. I drove the hell out of that one until I bought a 1985 GTI, then a 'rocco. Many years later and I just sold a solid (and very slow) '81 N/A diesel Dasher wagon (I'm a sucker for the "odd" VW's) and am back in the land of the Fox. Looks like it's time to turn my garage into a makeshift fabrication shop so I can do some minor upgrades
In my browsing the forum it would appear that there a few other Portland area foxxers on here. Are there any meetups? I would love to swap stories/parts/tips/:beer: with some local lovers of longitudinal Vdubs. 

Just picked up a passenger mirror (which promptly broke )and a nice leather shift boot (from an Audi 80 Quattro) at one of the local pick-n-pulls. Snagged the throttle body off of another Audi 80 that had a 8v, had to drill and tap it for an idle screw and a vacuum line so it would work. Unfortunately that car didn't have a dual downpipe  so no mani/downpipe yet. 
Still on the lookout for a cluster w/ a tach. Need to sort the suspension then I'll decide what to do for with the engine. 1.4TDI is my dream, but I doubt I'll ever find one for sale in the states. I'll probably build the 8v up a bit and leave it at that  (like that ever happens) 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Met up with voxwagen88 last Friday at a VW Freedrive event.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

sippin.fnordies said:


> Here is a crappy cell phone pic of my second VW Fox. 1989 with bad paint but absolutely no rust and about 150K on a (sort of) working odo. $750. My first fox was a white 1991 coupe with roughly the same mileage and similar rust free condition. I drove the hell out of that one until I bought a 1985 GTI, then a 'rocco. Many years later and I just sold a solid (and very slow) '81 N/A diesel Dasher wagon (I'm a sucker for the "odd" VW's) and am back in the land of the Fox. Looks like it's time to turn my garage into a makeshift fabrication shop so I can do some minor upgrades
> In my browsing the forum it would appear that there a few other Portland area foxxers on here. Are there any meetups? I would love to swap stories/parts/tips/:beer: with some local lovers of longitudinal Vdubs.
> 
> Just picked up a passenger mirror (which promptly broke )and a nice leather shift boot (from an Audi 80 Quattro) at one of the local pick-n-pulls. Snagged the throttle body off of another Audi 80 that had a 8v, had to drill and tap it for an idle screw and a vacuum line so it would work. Unfortunately that car didn't have a dual downpipe  so no mani/downpipe yet.
> ...


Hey we gotta meet up! "Id love to swap stories/parts/tips/:beer: with some local lovers of longitudinal Vdubs" as well! im in portland too, and i have no idea where you got that Fox for 750, man i want another one so bad,. but soo hard to find


----------



## tycabral (Jul 10, 2011)

Picked it up a few days ago, 1993 Fox. Needed a starter right away, had to hit the old one with a hammer 20 times just to get it home. 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mx6GT91 (Jul 20, 2005)

Got her from a friend, Billmus. Hes posted some pics. 
Heres how she stands with me. Paint coming soon.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

Mx6GT91 said:


>


 heck yea Ray! looks awesome even with primer! haha. 


here's a few recent ones, I just daily it, nothing new ever gets done. 















































DIRTNAP. it's coming. 


oh, and thats my buddy Benji's civic, he airbrushed the wood on there... just sayin.


----------



## Mx6GT91 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks man. I LOOOOVE it in primer, but Bill says I cant keep it. I wasnt planning on it. 
I want her to look new but retro at the same time. 

Can you see the headliner in the side pic? Its cedar wood planks. Smells like a hamster cage. 

Yours is lookin good still. What happen to the cooler? I liked it. 
That Civic reminds me of the Fox when we added wood to her. Only ours wasnt airbrushed. Hahh!


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

mmm poo beer


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Couple more I found


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Mx6GT91 said:


> Got her from a friend, Billmus. Hes posted some pics.
> Heres how she stands with me. Paint coming soon.


 What did you use for the drop???????????:thumbup:


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

Wolfsgart was this past weekend in Burlington VT, my buddy Jodi puts on the show and it's always my favorite show. 
here are a few my buddy breezy and a few other friends took over the weekend!

first one is with my roommates quantum (not the vr build one haha)


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice shots man, that quantum is awesome!

few I had posted for me on dollar beer night meet we run around here



















I promised myself I would never become attached to this car, but it's getting harder everyday I drive it :heart:


----------



## mtbrob (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pre and Post Race*

Ran like a top 










until we did some off roading











There's a little video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gI4opF8X7K4


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

themagellan said:


> Nice shots man, that quantum is awesome!
> 
> few I had posted for me on dollar beer night meet we run around here
> 
> ...


 SHE looks BEAUTIFUL! i LOVE that Mexican BAJE color!!!! im jealous of your color


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> SHE looks BEAUTIFUL! i LOVE that Mexican BAJE color!!!! im jealous of your color


 Thanks man! Your car is super awesome too, i have been following your thread. The color is "Sand storm pearl" it is the planet color barrett jackson line  

it used to be kind of silver before I painted it in my dirty barn I had....


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*When Red was a Prize Winner*


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

If only the one i was gonna buy looked this clean! man! i still regret not buying the Red wagon.!  




voxwagen88 said:


>


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> If only the one i was gonna buy looked this clean! man! i still regret not buying the Red wagon.!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

New pics, I lowered it.


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

and another round of new pics...just cause my car was clean and my friend took these and is much better with a camera than I.


----------



## vw_silverFox (Jun 28, 2011)

*drop fox*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 5-7-0 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mx6GT91 said:


> Got her from a friend, Billmus. Hes posted some pics.
> Heres how she stands with me. Paint coming soon.



New wallpaper..screen saver.. lock screen on the phone and anything else i can post these pics on :laugh:

CO's or air?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

my fox


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

big turbos


----------



## Ric - VW Parati BR (May 16, 2010)

2002' VW Parati GIII 16V Turbo Sportline - Brazilian Fox Wagon MKIII.

- 1.0 16V Turbo engine (EA111T 999cc) with 115000 kilometers (about 72000 miles).
- 14"x6" stock rims.
- Fully custom sound/multimedia system - powered by me =P
- Custom exhaust - by Escapepar.
- Stock seats from Sportline version.
- Yellow foglights and reverse lights.
- Custom interior and sound system ilumination with LEDs - by me, again.
- Purchased in March 2008.




Click on thumbnails to see them larger.

Random pics:

        


Parati Clube's meeting for taking pictures in a "ghost" indoor kart place:

    

I said "ghost" as ghost towns hahahah


First VWLândia's meeting:

 


Sound/multimedia system:

    

And yes, I can get the spare tire without disassemble all this crap in the trunk :wave:


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

thought it was about time I got a pic up of my Fox. Not low, but the handling is great...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bennyjrr (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## bennyjrr (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

320893_10150876055435316_869450315_20835619_113894370_n by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


2011-10-21_16-55-17_993 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


2011-10-24_19-21-17_372 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

found, bought, and fitted my new (to me) snow tires. started their life with studs, I removed them since it very rarely snows in PDX and I have chains if conditions require more traction. wheels came with the tires, all for $90 to my door. I think I may fit the tires to my stock steelies...we will see. I like the way the 175/70-13s fill up the wheel well which has me trying to hunt down some 205/60-13 summer tires to replace my 185/60-13s...I think the 185's would look better on a lower Fox, but I want good handling more than I want low.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

here is my old diesel dasher and my fox. I sold the Dasher to a friend awhile back (I still regret it)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Danilo Bueno (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## rival323 (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Danilo Bueno said:


>



very nice! what kind of rear lip are you using?


----------



## Danilo Bueno (Nov 29, 2011)

ChevyAndVW 

It's original to the model, front and rear produced by VW.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## robertosch (Dec 19, 2011)

*my fox*



[email protected] said:


> This thread is so the Fox forum members can post pictures of their cars to share with everyone. It will make a good resource for people to get ideas of how to mod or style their Fox.
> 1. ONLY post pictures of Foxes.
> 2. If not your Fox, state otherwise.
> 3. No commenting on peoples cars in here. This is a Photo Album only.
> ...


This is my fox:


----------



## giovanni_rosales (Feb 11, 2010)

*vw pointer 2001 trendline*

from the biggest city around the world:





































the only mods; 




























regards from mexico


----------



## alankerscher (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

I finally have the rights to a big folder of photos from the Eurotuner Magazine shoot of my wagon and minitank back in July. so here is one of many I'll put up...

I miss this car a lot.











hope you all had a safe holidays!


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

*My Boxy FOx!*









My Fox, with it's snows on Orlandos, not that there is any snow yet.....









My Fox is high... high on life! 









My fav sticker.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

the Fox looks so dope in black. nice ride. I was looking forward to seeing pics!

Edit: wow, it's BLUE? the first two pics look black.

Same color as this? (needed to add a pic to follow the rules):










No snow in Canada? We are all f***ed. :facepalm:

cp


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

^ very nice color. repainted? doesnt look like my blue fox. (have to add a pic 4 "the rules")


308937_10150876253330316_869450315_20837864_126544900_n by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr



but.. this is the stlye of hood scoop thing im making but a little different. since the aba ssticks thru the hood. the hood is photo shopped but its a basic idea.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-24_16-26-21_433 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

^ relocated battery



2011-10-24_19-21-17_372 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## milo1303s (Jun 28, 2003)

Pics is older but car pretty much the same
different wheels snowflakes


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

It's not the original color, but a couple shades darker. The paint is at least a couple years old but still looks quite nice, esp after a wash and wax.


----------



## willderoy (Dec 11, 2011)

*87 and 88 parts*


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

more




















airing over my roommate randy while he feels the metal.










we had Danger Zone blasting over the system at the park, so we were all fired up.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

winter mode


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

low Saveiro OH NO!










Amazing. Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

The Fox and The Hare on a snowy winter day 










My dad just got that immaculate 2008 Rabbit 2.5 w/ 15k on the clock for $9k. He's back after not owning a VW for nearly 30 years (last was a '78 Rabbit).


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

A friend of mine just gave me something she's been holding onto since the 80s, a VW dealership Fox towel!


----------



## mk2jettaproject (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## mk2jettaproject (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## mk2jettaproject (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## mk2jettaproject (Jun 22, 2010)

few of the vws ive owned and never should have gotten rid of


----------



## mk2jettaproject (Jun 22, 2010)

still got the gti lol


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*Got bored!*

I got bored so i started to draw the future for my fox, what do you guys think???


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

bluetoes591 said:


> A friend of mine just gave me something she's been holding onto since the 80s, a VW dealership Fox towel!



!!!!!! how much can i give u for the towel!!!??


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

*Getting ready for Spring!*

So this is my Fox, as it sits today. High and not so mighty on the Orlandos....








and this is lowered a bit and with Le Castellis.....better!








in matt black, my fav!








I don't think I'll ever go this far.....but it would sure stand out in a crowd  









so I went out yesterday and bought myself a set of forged Le Casts....install and updates to follow!
Special thanks to my girlfriend the computer expert, who can do anything with anything on photoshop ic:


----------



## su3zero (Mar 13, 2012)

my "fox pickup"

1.8 turbo










some small changes.


----------



## foxnoobie (Mar 3, 2012)

*Finally got some pictures!*

Here's a few pics of my 1990 Fox. The hood came that way I guess there was a story behind it from the previous owners daughter but he wouldn't tell me what it was lol. Probably gonna spray over it this summer. For now everyone still calls me Spiderman haha.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

may I be the first to say that I kinda like the hood? I guess the Spider Man association gets annoying, but it's pretty cool looking :thumbup:


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

matching front ends? heh 

 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

krash90 said:


>



Hey it's my old wagon after I sold it!!


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

Banned wagon said:


>


It always makes me happy when you post pics:thumbup:

I put new wheels on the wagon, 14x6 Zandervoort (spelling?) wheels N.O.S.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Not mine.


----------



## Ric - VW Parati BR (May 16, 2010)

Fox Wagon 1988 at Parati Clube's meeting last Sunday: 

















































































It's running carburetor. 
The owner bought it about 12 years ago, but he told me that the previous owner did the conversion in the early 90's, because at that time we had here like two or three models with electronic injection, none with Digifant or KE Jetronic (Gol GTi had LE Jetronic), so it was hard for the first owner to do maintenance here in third world. The carb is probably the Weber TLDZ. 

More pics: 

http://vwlandia.blogspot.com.br/


----------



## rsay4654 (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned wagon said:


>


 what flare are those on the fox??


----------



## Adam Blackwood (Feb 13, 2012)

I still have a ton of work to do to it.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Build: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2830802-Project-fox-The-progress-continues


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

*got some 15" wheels the other day.*

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

I think it looks pretty good...but it would look better about an inch lower (if you have photochopping skills, feel free!, I'd love to see what Im aiming for) 
wheels are old Vial (not Rial) 15x5.5 et37 with 195/50-15s all around. hubcentric oldschool VW wheels. they have quite a few minor dents and whatnot, but they hold air and only cost $100 so I'm not complaining. 

In related news, Im in the market for a set of scirocco caliper carriers if anyone knows of a good source. I'll miss my 13s but the better grip has my brakes feeling a little inadequate on spirited drives, now that I can fit 10.1s I think it is pretty high on the list. 

I also just ordered blackforestindustries.com's rear stabilizer. That should be here Thursday, just in time for the weekend.


----------



## foxygrandpa (Jun 2, 2012)

*just got her, needs some tlc*


----------



## foxygrandpa (Jun 2, 2012)

"I think it looks pretty good...but it would look better about an inch lower (if you have photochopping skills, feel free!, I'd love to see what Im aiming for)" 


Hey it's a pretty rough photoshop edit but here's what it would roughly look like lowered a little bit. 
 Good lookin car, I like those wheels.


----------



## albarran58215 (Jun 23, 2012)

*my 88 fox 2 door*


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

We were only missing a blue fox for a proper patriotic foxathon. Taken with the new owner of fatngs wagon, who had lots of interior/engine bits and bobs I needed


----------



## dragon17 (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## dragon17 (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## dragon17 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Finally some pics*








[/URL]


----------



## 88foxgl4drsedan (Jul 17, 2012)

Just picked up a fox that needs some (a lot of) TLC. It runs and drives, if but barley. Saying salutations from the great state of Minnesota. :snowcool:


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

My daily


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

novws said:


> My daily


 I like those coco mats...are they meant for a Fox or did they come from something else?


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

I love Coco floor mats. These came from my Ford Focus; I swiped them before I sold it. Not a perfect fit for a Fox, but not bad at all. You should be able order exact fit mats for a Fox as they make them to fit just about any vehicle.


----------



## Tuba-man (May 22, 2009)

Does it count that i own one virtually?


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Diggin the tint. And did you make the air induction yourself? Looks really good!



Tuba-man said:


> Does it count that i own one virtually?


Virtually? Like computer land? Well sure. Like this kinda? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRg63GUmxwY

Or this?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN7ibfaBiHY&feature=related

Too bad they couldnt make it FWD... cool vids nontheless


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

20120809-_DSC6068-Edit-2 by bluetoes591, on Flickr


20120809-_DSC6098-Edit by bluetoes591, on Flickr


20120809-_DSC6094-Edit by bluetoes591, on Flickr


----------



## mr.kyle.henderson (May 15, 2012)

*Brazillian Fox*

:snowcool:


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> 20120809-_DSC6068-Edit-2 by bluetoes591, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20120809-_DSC6098-Edit by bluetoes591, on Flickr
> ...


absolutely stunning bluetoes :heart:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

woodardman said:


> absolutely stunning bluetoes :heart:


Thanks, he's a twenty footer but he cleans up okay.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

ok guys officially dont my 93 VW Fox GL now mind the front end was raped by Bambi :laugh:








How does she look i put a new hood on and hood pins :laugh: and lights of course 








tell me what you guys think!!!! :wave:


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Just another day...


PO gave me a roof rack that he forgot about. It's kinda cool, a yakima, but really the rear is all I need as far as hauling stuff goes, so I might take it off for now. It'd be nice for trips though.



And for good measure, heres a picture of my dad's '67 chevelle ss. I know Alain wanted to see it!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fleet man, looking great :thumbup: It looks like your dad did a fine job on the Chevelle also, congrats! Is the roof going to be vinyl?


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks Alain! The chevelle came out out pretty damn good IMO, and yup, you guessed it, black vinyl top, just like it was when my Dad first bought it back when he was my age.

It was originally teal with a gold/brown interior. We've been slowly transforming the interior black. He refurbished the original seats with new springs, cushions, and leather recently. He says it used to do high 11's with the 396, so maybe he'll break into the 10's with the new 402. We wont find out til next summer though. Still a lot to get done mechanically.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

vwfox1991 said:


> My newest and 9th Fox in the family. (sadly the black one is gone and the blue one i had I sold.) But I could not be without a Fox so I found a 100% rust free Fox for sale in Tennessee!! ) A white 93 gl!! wolfsburg with you guessed it stock speakers!!!!!!  selling point right there lol... a lil expensive adventure but completely worth it!
> 
> Here my baby!! :heart:
> 
> ...


you should give me that grill


----------



## vwfox1991 (Aug 4, 2009)

Zach I'll send you this grill when I get the new one in the mail  This one has no cracks! Your gonna paint the faded emblem red anyways


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

novws said:


>


Nice, are those audi 4k markers you've installed near the front doors? I like your new wheel choice better than the bottlecaps you had on there before.

steve


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

vwfox1991 said:


> Zach I'll send you this grill when I get the new one in the mail  This one has no cracks! Your gonna paint the faded emblem red anyways


ill just pop the emblem out the other one to put in this one xD cus the other one i sooo cracked now its sticking out far :banghead:


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Nice, are those audi 4k markers you've installed near the front doors? I like your new wheel choice better than the bottlecaps you had on there before.
> 
> steve


They're cheap sidemarkers from ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Smoked-Side...a-GTI-/380173950795?item=380173950795&vxp=mtr

This car had bottlecaps when I bought it, but I swapped them for the Sparco Pistas from my 88 Fox; the bottle caps looked better on it and the Sparcos look better on this car. I like them because they're vaguely reminiscent of Audi 4000S wheels, which look awesome on Foxes. They're also inexpensive.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

novws said:


> They're cheap sidemarkers from ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Smoked-Side...a-GTI-/380173950795?item=380173950795&vxp=mtr


Those are exactly like Audi used on the front fender out by the headlights. The early Audi B2 front setup only had reflectors where one would expect the side marker to be, so they installed those close to the front end. I pitched three of those yesterday cleaning up the house. I had wanted to use them at some point but just couldn't bring myself to drilling into the front fenders to mount them. I like where you've installed them, it's reminiscent of the same location that VW installed them on their German built vehicles.



novws said:


> This car had bottlecaps when I bought it, but I swapped them for the Sparco Pistas from my 88 Fox; the bottle caps looked better on it and the Sparcos look better on this car. I like them because they're vaguely reminiscent of Audi 4000S wheels, which look awesome on Foxes. They're also inexpensive.


They do look a bit like the Ronal wheels Audi used on the 4k's, they look good on the Fox too.

steve


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Figured I'd finally post a picture of my fox.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

1993vw fox said:


> Figured I'd finally post a picture of my fox.


nice fox cant see any rust i see you got rid of the side markers!?!? what you didnt like them


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Couldn't stand them. I have a small amount of rust on the l/r wheel arch and some in the frame rails. Original Colorado car. 67k miles


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

1993vw fox said:


> Couldn't stand them.


I agree. Can't wait to finish that project. Looks so clean without them. 

Love the color :thumbup:


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Augh, MArcus finally posts a pic of his car, and I can't even see it!! Repost?


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

denver_fox said:


> Augh, MArcus finally posts a pic of his car, and I can't even see it!! Repost?


hmmm thats weird i can see marcus's fox :sly:


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

woodardman said:


> hmmm thats weird i can see marcus's fox :sly:


Ill repost tonight when I get home:thumbup:


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

im 17 and finally get to drive my 2 year project fox you dont know how excited i am  










chilly day in PA


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Figured you guys might enjoy a few of these...


































Hope you are all having a good mini holiday.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

themagellan said:


> Figured you guys might enjoy a few of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy ****  thats nice whats carb did you use and how'd you rig it up please explain :thumbup:


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

👍👍👍👍👍 looks good


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words man.

It's the most simple thing i've ever done to a car. 

I bought a 40$ 5 psi electric fuel pump.
Cut the main rubber line coming from the tank hooked that to the IN on the pump.
Cut the rubber line after the last pump/filter attached that to the OUT on the pump.
Used the stock Red/Blue wires for the fuel pump.
Plugged the injectors by cutting the metal lines and coating small screws with epoxy. (not ideal)

Got a used carb kit off the forum (Redline sells a full set up as well) 
Cut out/Ripped all Cis lines vacuum lines, literally everything as you can see.
Bolted on the carb, plugged the return fuel line (not needed) ran a vacuum hose to the carb.

Started it, followed the weber 32/36 tuning advice, haven't had a problem since.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

themagellan said:


> Thanks for the kind words man.
> 
> It's the most simple thing i've ever done to a car.
> 
> ...


Do you think it gives you more HP ? How does it sound? And was there a big differnce in throttle response? Thanks


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

woodardman said:


> Do you think it gives you more HP ? How does it sound? And was there a big differnce in throttle response? Thanks


The throttle response is night and day, the sound is amazing.

When I hit WOT the secondary jet definitely makes it feel a hell of a lot faster - but thats not to say CIS couldn't have been tuned to make the same power. I think it is a great option for when your CIS has a problem you are really struggling with it.










Also not sure if you can see it in the background of this pic strapped to the recaro baby seat, but it is now running a 100 wet shot of nitrous - it is quite horrifying. I have taken it out for the winter 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=M_DEOZToxdA#t=22s (friend helping with the idle)

(Sorry for all the side discussion folks!)


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

themagellan said:


> The throttle response is night and day, the sound is amazing.
> 
> When I hit WOT the secondary jet definitely makes it feel a hell of a lot faster - but thats not to say CIS couldn't have been tuned to make the same power. I think it is a great option for when your CIS has a problem you are really struggling with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video you deffintaly need to figure out a mount for the throttle cable lol but i love it good idea i think it needs tobe cleaned up a bit with a new folter maybe that ones lookn rough and just out of curiosity could this be done on the 93 fox with the fuel injection and throttle body cus the 91-93 obvi. Dont have the cis in them but i really want to try this do you think its.going to help with HP but then again id rather keep my current set up and turbo it


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

woodardman said:


> Thanks for the video you deffintaly need to figure out a mount for the throttle cable lol but i love it good idea i think it needs tobe cleaned up a bit with a new folter maybe that ones lookn rough and just out of curiosity could this be done on the 93 fox with the fuel injection and throttle body cus the 91-93 obvi. Dont have the cis in them but i really want to try this do you think its.going to help with HP but then again id rather keep my current set up and turbo it


Throttle situation was fixed a long time ago that video is from 4 months ago. Your digi won't support much turbo, so you'll want to be thinking about something anyway. Goodluck


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

themagellan said:


> Throttle situation was fixed a long time ago that video is from 4 months ago. Your digi won't support much turbo, so you'll want to be thinking about something anyway. Goodluck


Well i know my digi ll fox can eaisly be turbo'd i just need the header for it only thing that will stop me from getting too much boost is the fact that the clutch plate is small in diameter that it wont be able to grip over 10psi of boost lol ill just go through clutches like nothing


----------



## Carlinhuw (Aug 15, 2009)

My Gol GTi 1990:




















New license plates:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

1993vw fox said:


> Figured I'd finally post a picture of my fox.


hope you see this denverfox:thumbup:


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

woodardman said:


> Well i know my digi ll fox can eaisly be turbo'd i just need the header for it only thing that will stop me from getting too much boost is the fact that the clutch plate is small in diameter that it wont be able to grip over 10psi of boost lol ill just go through clutches like nothing


More like going through trannys like nothing. And I'm not aware of a turbo header.

Do your research. Digi2 doesn't like to be messed with.:thumbdown:



1993vw fox said:


> hope you see this denverfox:thumbup:


I see it Marcus, and I like! So what have you done to her performance-wise? Have you decided which route you wanna take,ie turbo or just another NA fox like before?

Lose the hubs, get some wheels!:snowcool:


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

denver_fox said:


> More like going through trannys like nothing. And I'm not aware of a turbo header.
> 
> Do your research. Digi2 doesn't like to be messed with.:thumbdown:
> 
> ...


well if you look on the savario ( i spelled that wrong i think?) but i was talking to him about optional turbo headers. and he said the one for the "fox truck" will fit , but ill need to remove my ac compressor. which is no problem because my A/C system is in rough shape so im pulling all of it's components so i did do my research thanks  :thumbup:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

woodardman said:


> well if you look on the savario ( i spelled that wrong i think?) but i was talking to him about optional turbo headers. and he said the one for the "fox truck" will fit , but ill need to remove my ac compressor. which is no problem because my A/C system is in rough shape so im pulling all of it's components so i did do my research thanks  :thumbup:


Physically fitting and being functional are far from being the same thing. You've just spent two years not driving your Fox and ripping it apart to turbo it could result in another two years of not driving it when the Digifant 2 fuel injection system in your car doesn't work with a turbo. CIS Foxes are much easier to turbo. So what Denver_Fox is saying, is to find other people running turbos and Digi2 and find out how they did it. They might be Fox people but they might also be guys with later Mk2 Golf/Jettas which are also Digi2.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Saw my first wild Fox sighting in a very long time. Not sure I have seen one in it's natural habitat since I've been back. 

Some middle aged lady was cruising in the "fast" lane on the LIE this morning. Nice maroon color:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Time line:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone know who this belongs to?


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

oh man. so, THAT's what shiny Alpine White looks like.

I cannot wait. That's sorta like a window into my future (minus all that ugly amber and side markers) :laugh:

:beer:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

This thread is for pictures only. No comments,questions and blah blah blah. 


Thanks


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

I hope i see that wagon since i live in P.A!!!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I followed the rules, did you Ric? To conform to rules... here is a small time line of my Fox...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

back on the road again...


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

Le Castlettes look great on your car there:thumbup:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

DubsesdA3 said:


> Le Castlettes look great on your car there:thumbup:


Thanks...it was actually awfully dirty in that pic...but here it is after wash / wax job.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

well finally got some decent weather so me an my friend decided to detail our cars (my fox and his maxima) and i must say for a 20 year old original paint job it sure shines up very nice an the doors black paint is so deep...also the next day when i took these pics the fox was **** on  so it was short lived :banghead: 









in this pic i installed my bumper flashers  still need to splice them in though  









hope you all like my slow but steady progress on my fox lol :thumbup:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking good Woodardman. :thumbup:


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> Looking good Woodardman. :thumbup:


 Thanks bluetoes


----------



## bully d (May 26, 2009)

THANKS THATS MY FOX ON THE GOTTIS I CURRENTLY HAVE 14K ON HER NOW


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

I was waiting for those bully d - beautiful.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Mono-wiper?


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

sick fox wagon bully-d... i love the mono wiper. was wondering where you got it from an if it was easy to swap an make it work for the fox. you should defiantly do a DYI for the mono wiper


----------



## 89wagen (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice pics Rob! And woodardman, there's a mono wiper DIY in the FAQ! Check it out!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

doppelfaust - looks like you found your answer to your question above (post #386)


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Here's a Fox to appease _some_ people... 









I had received a PM from a guy telling me about the owner of the white Fox, I am glad to see he has posted some more pictures though. I hear the interior is quite nice, can we request more pictures?


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll throw an old one in there too 

Crappy cell pic I know  Both of my VW's in my old garage.....I miss having a garage


----------



## VanIsleFox (Dec 28, 2012)

1988 Volkswagen Fox GL wagon 

Summer car / Winter car 










new rubber on 14" VW rims. (I have them for the back as well) and side exhaust installed 

























Flowmaster muffler


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

VanIsleFox said:


> 1988 Volkswagen Fox wagon GL
> 
> The only pic I have at the moment, will post more later... Summer car / winter car


 cant see picture broken link


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

VanIsleFox said:


> 1988 Volkswagen Fox wagon GL
> 
> The only pic I have at the moment, will post more later... Summer car / winter car


 Fixed it for you...


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*88 wagon*

body kit not fully done yet, but throw mine in since I discovered how to post pics lol's


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

dupe post. whoops.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

How much work was it to get the clipper kit to fit?

Snows!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

There goes the neighbourhood, Geoff is posting pics!


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> There goes the neighbourhood, Geoff is posting pics!


 HEY  Isn't this for pics only hahaha, sent out a PM on the Flares and were racing my fox to the that van bluetoes :laugh:


----------



## bully d (May 26, 2009)

don't know why my pics vanished i'm using flickr
here's some more 










b3 passat lip




















165/45/15 on 9"


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

I like the look of that Passat lip. I was thinking of using the MK3 CL lip which has ended up on every VW I've owned except for the MK5.
Mind if I steal that Passat style?eace:


----------



## ttracing83 (Jan 12, 2009)

More pics of that Passat lip. Preferably from the side profile.


----------



## Fortkiller (Feb 2, 2013)

Greetings form Czech Republic - Europe 

http://www.rajce.net/f586869935


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

WOW very nice a fox in EUROPE


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

bully d said:


> don't know why my pics vanished i'm using flickr
> here's some more
> 
> 
> Yup...pics are gone... say a re-post cause we wanna see


----------



## 89wagen (Jun 26, 2012)

Before I owned my car, found this on instagram! My exact car, crazy!
Recently sold the Escort wheels that came on it.








My car now, rolling shot found online from last h2oi show


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

doppelfaust said:


> Anyone know who this belongs to?


I KNEW I should have gone to Toys For Tots at FDR

Heres an old one of the car from years ago right after my cousins girlfriend busted out the marker light moving it wtihout my permission


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Just waiting on my taxes so I can start wrenching. Dad got the chevelle registered finally, after like ten years.. He let me drive it even.:thumbup:


----------



## ghotch (Apr 5, 2010)

*My Fox*

Hey Gang...wanted to share mine. I wish I still had it...first VW I bought brand new. She was t-boned and totalled in Phoenix.


VW Fox Sideview by AtxGTI, on Flickr


VW Fox Side by AtxGTI, on Flickr


VW Fox by AtxGTI, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)




----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Words fail me. That is simultaneously fugly and awesome.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

bluetoes591 said:


> Words fail me. That is simultaneously fugly and awesome.


Yeah....it is, but I felt like posting it up because there are some parts that aren't bad...the side skirts and fender extensions aren't bad but the front is not good...and since we can't see the rear bumper cover...hmmm.

Pay special attention to the mirrors.......

It's especially disturbing because it's a 4 door.....

Anyway, it's a 92 Senda


----------



## Diego Berna (Mar 8, 2013)

VW FOX, *called VW Voyage in Brazil*, Sport edition with BBS wheels...


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

very cool! interesting grey bumper/molding on black car! I like it. would be cool to see i side shot of it - and a close up of the molding!

thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Diego Berna (Mar 8, 2013)

redone17 said:


> very cool! interesting grey bumper/molding on black car! I like it. would be cool to see i side shot of it - and a close up of the molding!
> 
> thanks for sharing :thumbup:


Hello friend,

i just have these 2 photos now, i have more in my house, i'll post it...

you can follow our VW page in Brazil, also, our club:

http://vw-lifestyle.blogspot.com.br/2011/01/voyage-sport-bbs-15.html

http://www.autocustom.com.br/2012/11/bubble-gun-treffen-4-eurolook-vag-aguas-lindoia/


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

holy sh*t


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

redone17 said:


> holy sh*t


Yeah....that's nice. I want the front end sheet metal and lights for my car....and those bumpers!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah no kidding, love those minimalist bumpers.


----------



## Diego Berna (Mar 8, 2013)

To buy these bumpers isn't hard,

but i prefer all kit from Voyage/Fox Mk1


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

I did some pics of that black Voyage Sport a 2 years ago.. 










now it has Porsche 7 slots, but not for long.. 










a set of BBS 16 in on the way


----------



## 89wagen (Jun 26, 2012)

The interior of that Voyage Sport


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

yep... Voyage Sport was a special VW series.. Factory Recaros and some other stuff..




























original ad

http://garagem150.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/93sport1.jpg

http://garagem150.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/93sport2.jpg

http://garagem150.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/93sport3.jpg

sold in 3 colors.. silver, dark grey and black

dark grey

http://www.reginaldodecampinas.com.br/2013/raridades/?id=208


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

man, i need to figure out how to get the fogs flush like that...

i dig the tape holder cubby hole thing. super 80s.

not feeling that grey carpet.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

I want those door cards....


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

that black fox is stunning!


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

I dig this car.


----------



## isaacjd (Mar 21, 2013)

*Audi Fox*

Here's my latest fox. trying to sell it!


----------



## vwparatibordo (Apr 20, 2013)

*my fox wagon*


----------



## wildcard666 (May 23, 2010)

*My 93 Coupe*

My 93 Coupe....

When I got it......









What I'v done with it so far.....



























Found rear vent windows in the junk yard aswell!


----------



## wildcard666 (May 23, 2010)

*Yep*



1993vw fox said:


> I dig this car.


----------



## looktovask (Oct 23, 2013)

*Voyage 83 (FOX SEDAN) MKI*


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...One of My Three Fox Wagons...*

This is probably the most flattering pic I have of any of my Foxes.....notice it was taken at night....!!!


....ALWAYS a work in progress....!!!


----------



## mikiegrap (Nov 2, 2010)

picked this up


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Fox at a trip to the NC mountains. Nevermind the poor paint...I'm working on that.











I'm using a Dasher shift knob. I prefer it above others I've used.










I got it, as well as some other parts from this 77 Dasher. My parents had a Dasher when I was younger!


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 20, 2012)

Just finished alot of work and painting on this bad boy! Now enjoying the heck out of it. You may see it driving around the Oshkosh, Appleton, Green Bay WI.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

*got my wagon all fixed up.*

plenty to do still, but it runs perfectly and drives great. Need to shine up the paint and get the interior looking better still...


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

X-Ice comps on Barnes lake BC... Had Stephanie try 4 laps, she loved it (in pictures)


----------



## jeremy757 (Jul 16, 2006)

Figured I would add some pics of my wagon now that it is lowered.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey guys. 

Been 3 years now since I sold my wagon & last cruised these forums with you guys. Wanted to pop in and say hi.

Hi.

<img src="https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/405090_2752378582277_1111074422_n.jpg">

<img src="https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/394723_2796806172939_14219664_n.jpg">


----------



## gforce1108 (Sep 21, 2006)

This was mine... Picture taken probable in 1993/94? 



I bought it new in 89 (GL, 4sp w/AC). I put 150k on it in the first 5 years I had it, including racing it in local autocrosses. Pretty shortly after purchase, I found a set of pearl white wolfsburg Fox wheels, but one was bent. The replacement I ordered was silver which kinda pissed me off. I cut the springs, installed a dasher manifold with the TT full exhaust and ran it that way for a while. Over the years I switched to HOR technologie springs w/ tokico struts/shocks, added the body kit, supertrap muffler, GTI front brakes, H4 Hella e-codes and a decent stereo. Many many different wheels - 14" Omni, 15" Daytona turbo, 13" BMW, and ended with the stock 15s off of my Corrado. I did the paint in 93ish (to hide the silver wheel and 'blend' the body kit) and entered a bunch of shows on the east coast and had a blast with it. I loved how all the Honda guys were jealous how easily I was able to lower it and they had nothing available for their cars!

It's actually still mostly in one piece. I stopped driving it in 1996 after putting hardly any additional miles on it and parked it in the shed. I decided to give it to the kid across the street about 3 years ago and he's been intermittently tinkering with it.


----------



## gforce1108 (Sep 21, 2006)

Found a recent picture:


----------



## jetta coupe (Mar 30, 2009)

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk


----------



## ghotch (Apr 5, 2010)

Love the ATS cups...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

BBS RZ 14x7 30et. 


Sent from your moms house!😏


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

*Nothing really new ... just an up-to-date pic of my 93 Fox*


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

*Updated look (sort of)*


----------



## Roger_fox1989 (Jul 21, 2014)

*My Voyage( Fox) made in brazil*


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

*Am I the only one who has Scirocco tear drop wheels on my Fox? *

and bc i love this pic 

<a href="http://imgur.com/MTIzT9p"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/MTIzT9p.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

Aren't those teardrops going the wrong direction?
Now for my plastidip fail...


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I didn't put em on so idk really. That's kinda what I thought too lol


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

A friend of mine had a mkIV Jetta and she had them going the other direction so really I didn't know either lol
Great pic though, wish mine looked half as clean, but I try


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

RattyFox said:


> Aren't those teardrops going the wrong direction?
> Now for my plastidip fail...


According to one of the VW guys locally all of the teardrops came from one mould, so they all are the same direction. Not sure if that's true but made sense to me as a time/money saver. This was evidenced by a Golf I came across in their yard:


----------



## voulksguy (Jan 28, 2005)

We have here a 88 fox wagon that has been in the family since the showroom.

I made coils for it and added some wheels.

This thing has won so many shows because no one has ever seen one in Norcal really haha.

Body is a 10/10

paint 9/10

interior 9/10

We love this car and have all paperwork on it as well!

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/mwhphoto/9595774301" title="Foxy by Mason William Hatchman, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3806/9595774301_31d9a363fd_c.jpg" width="800" height="531" alt="Foxy"></a>

<a href="http://s437.photobucket.com/user/lorennathan/media/14873581337_c2521b94c9_o_zpse09e0e9a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq92/lorennathan/14873581337_c2521b94c9_o_zpse09e0e9a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 14873581337_c2521b94c9_o_zpse09e0e9a.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s437.photobucket.com/user/lorennathan/media/855f23c7-1853-42df-989f-5acda0f619b8_zpsd466ff09.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq92/lorennathan/855f23c7-1853-42df-989f-5acda0f619b8_zpsd466ff09.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 855f23c7-1853-42df-989f-5acda0f619b8_zpsd466ff09.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s437.photobucket.com/user/lorennathan/media/1aac62da-310e-4e80-a0c1-1e567db819e3_zpsde02bfb6.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq92/lorennathan/1aac62da-310e-4e80-a0c1-1e567db819e3_zpsde02bfb6.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 1aac62da-310e-4e80-a0c1-1e567db819e3_zpsde02bfb6.jpg"/></a>



We also have a bagged b5.5 Passat wagon

<a href="http://s437.photobucket.com/user/lorennathan/media/14372361925_be86e19237_o_zps1f49386c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq92/lorennathan/14372361925_be86e19237_o_zps1f49386c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 14372361925_be86e19237_o_zps1f49386c.jpg"/></a>


----------



## ghotch (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice wagon x 2!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

voulksguy said:


> This thing has won so many shows because no one has ever seen one in Norcal really haha.


Ahh what ? NorCal has been seeing my foxes for years now?


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)




----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

RattyFox said:


> Aren't those teardrops going the wrong direction?


OE teardrops are not directional.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

These are the most recent photos of the Fox. Also probably the last I'll be taking of this car. The project is done and I think sold, there's a guy who's been to Des Moines for some parts I was selling and he wants it. 

Also, with the advent of the B3v tdi project there's just no way I can stockpile cars and have it work out. They all need to be driven and they all take maintenance. Also, the new place doesn't have a 720 sq ft garage like the old place, which is being shown today so that may be sold too.







steve


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)




----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

QuantumSyncro said:


> OE teardrops are not directional.


I guess they just look like they should be. My eye wants the round edge of the tear drop to roll first with the wheel, and the tip to be "cut away" by the wind.
I'm weird about most things.


----------



## Declan1019 (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)




----------



## DIZAZZO (Jun 15, 2011)

*Nice, a home made VW Saveiro.*

http://www.scootcolumbus.com/fox/volksfest2006/VolksFest06012.jpg


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)




----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

My New daily with the fox.
83 Cab AAZ Swap w/giles pump


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)

New Wheels!! Silverstone 15"


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Looked out the window while at work this afternoon and saw a dusting of snow on the Fox.


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Mx6GT91 (Jul 20, 2005)

Excuse the cell pic. I plan on doing a shoot soon. 

Some may remember her with mirrors on the fenders. Luckily (joke) someone backed into me at work, I caught him and made him pay for his damages.
I was able to remove my mirrors again by replacing both fenders. She looks much sleeker.
Had 14s for some time on tiny tires. She framed everywhere. I went back to 15s recently. Still frames, but not as much. 

Im so in love with my Fox.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/staticmini/15667162964" title="dookie cell pic by Raymundo C., on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8653/15667162964_c87846c4e5_b.jpg" width="1024" height="427" alt="dookie cell pic"></a>


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

From the ice storm when it started on Monday. That's the little vw cap over the wheel nut.


----------



## bully d (May 26, 2009)

*WOW finally*



Vince86c said:


>


 orange wagon is dope as all hell


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

Lights finally all working!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Just wanted to share one of my Dragon pics...


----------



## looktovask (Oct 23, 2013)

*Brazilian Fox MK1 Time!!!!* (My 1983 Voyage S Swapped to 1.8 GTS Engine)

New Wheels








Old Wheels


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2013)

Finally I'm posting a picture of my wagon. Rarely drive it to work, but last week I did and I parked next to my coworker's wagon. Mine is the faded one. That other one, might be for sale, just saying.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*1990 Volkswagen Fox with 500,000 + miles on it.....*

Some of you that are active on the Fox Forum have seen my Fox, but for those who have not. Here are some photos of my Fox. Just a little history on it. I the one and only owner of this Fox. It has over 500,000 miles on it. The engine has only been opened once at 487,000 + miles for an overhaul. The engine and trans are original to the car, as well as the interior. Only the radio and lights have been update. And a few accessories have been added.

Here's a short video of my car after a tune up for the South Texas Winter.

















































+


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Very clean FOX !

How do you like the Carb conversion? Does it run well?


----------



## 9TailedFox (Jun 27, 2015)

*foxxy*

Glad I found this place. Here's my 88 FOX GL.

Little dirty but she cleans up nice.


----------



## 9TailedFox (Jun 27, 2015)

*tint*

Got me some tint. really made a difference to the ole girl. Can't wait for new wheels and tires.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*1990 Volkswagen Fox with 500,000 + miles on it.....*



Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ Very clean FOX !
> 
> How do you like the Carb conversion? Does it run well?


@ jettaboy1814. I like the carb conversion, it cleaned up the engine bay and with the proper jetting for my region of the country it runs great. The last time I checked my MPG I was getting 38 MPG.Mix driving but about 60 % highway. I was getting 37MPG with the CIS. With the short intake runners and a short header, I have a lot of low end torque. Which is good if your wanting to spin your tires or quick off the line launches.


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2013)

*Surfing trip*


----------



## vwfox1991 (Aug 4, 2009)

*My two Foxes! *


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Some clean foxes its been a while since ive stopped by here. Fox is on the backburner because of school.


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)

My car:


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Thought it would be way less*

In my machine shop today and happy turkey day to all, but since I sneaked out to figuar a way to make our e-brake cables work with these MK4 calipers I'd do a weigh-in on parts... to my surprise it wasn't a great drop in un-sprung

Keep in mind this is a wagon drum









this is the 98 jetta with 2006 caliper


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

^^^^^Is it done yet Ric?


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*From Bonelli GTG:*


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

This is my 91 fox.








That was when I first got it.
This is now.















https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipML9j2waPrLNLY3by1ZGTQpb_m_L8Og7ZDYoAp4

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Islandvdub what are you using for the cone filter.


----------



## Lislestyle (Nov 22, 2015)

*Fox wagon*


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Lislestyle said:


>


Sir, maybe it's just me but your flicker pics are not showing, can if i download into another tab... FYI nice wgn though!


----------



## ShootingBrake88 (Feb 17, 2016)

Here's my 88 wagon.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Banned she is looking awesome. Nice.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewav8r (Apr 8, 2016)

*1988 VW Fox*

Just finished my Winter restoration project for 2016.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Went Surfing 



























then went to Jail


----------



## voyage1.8t (Jun 5, 2016)

*my vw voyage 1.8t brazilian*

hi guys. 

first sorry for any errors because I do not speak English and I use google translate .

I am a Brazilian User have a vw fox 90 ( here voyage ) 1.8 turbo 8v . to ten years with me is in constant construction. I'll post some pictures of how it is today and in the future as they were before and the changes made . 

list of some modifications.
- seats vw tiguan
- cams 279
- cylinder head vw bora mk4 2.0
- turbine k24 borgwarner
- adjustable suspension
- gerarbox and engine OEM.
- programmable injection
- rims bmw 15x7 super light, tires 195/50 (on here more used in drags)
- subwoofer pioneer ts306, amplifier mtx, 6" mtx kit


----------



## GarrettKamutzki (Dec 19, 2015)

*question*



socalbandits said:


> my drivers side rear door still needs some work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know where I could get a front lip like the one you have in the picture?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

GarrettKamutzki said:


> Do you know where I could get a front lip like the one you have in the picture?


I think that is from a Chevrolet S10.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

I got mine from a Sonoma.









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## karlos matheus (Aug 17, 2016)

*parts for vw fox*

Hello friends,
okay?? My name is Karlos and I am Brazilian.
I wonder if friends easily find pieces of the fox in the US .
I have the VW Voyage model (in Brazil is called so) and I'm riding a faithful replica of the models exported to the US .
I need help from you to find a few pieces . The gentlemen if you need parts here, can count on me to send to you whatever you ask .
Thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## sailorjerry13 (Sep 3, 2016)

2014 Gol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Foxes at the Rally de Chilliwack yesterday. Full complement of body styles.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Road trip last week into the mountains. Much driving, much gravel roads, some forest service roads, much chilly at night in the tent. Car was flawless. :thumbup:


----------



## sailorjerry13 (Sep 3, 2016)

New BBS shoes on the Gol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Declan1019 (Sep 2, 2014)

peep my bad larry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

Two relics in a new era. I met Harry from Craigslist he was selling a set of Cofran tail lights he had gotten on Ebay from Brazil. They don't fit perfectly. He had to do some "customization". I bought the set off of him for $30 anyways in Scott's Valley. He also said he's seen Ric (Banned Wagons) lowered white Fox sedan at Trader Joe's in Santa Cruz.

Two 1988 Fox GL Sedans. He has a 4 speed. I have a 5 speed. Mines the blue one.

























Oh and I found this gem at a junkyard near my house. Found the dude's listing on Craiglist and it said he had put it at that specific yard. Still has stuff on it. http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/5953302208.html According to that it has a 5 speed transmission and a rebuilt head.
The cluster is actually still in the car. It's actually on the passenger seat floor. Rear tail lights are a bust. I took the door handle frame from the passenger side, but I forgot about the head light brackets I needed cause I was heading to Scott's valley. I broke my driver's side side bracket trying to take off the broken top one. :banghead:

This is what it looks like now. No one has picked off the engine yet. 


















































*Edit: Trying to fix image links. They won't work for some reason.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

LeDubbed said:


> . He also said he's seen Ric (Banned Wagons) lowered white Fox sedan at Trader Joe's in Santa Cruz..


True Story


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## SlyFoxer93 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## amphicar1967 (Aug 24, 2016)

Brazilian Turbo Style Hood to allow a bigger battery install 



Brazilian Parati GLS front Style.



Just installed the 17", now needs a big drop...



Car still needs a lot of work, but is coming together...


----------



## cesar.cmfj (May 7, 2017)

*Vw gol mk1 1000 - swap ap 2.0 pointer gti*

Hi, my name is Cesar, I'm Brazilian.

Owner of a VW GOL 1996!

Swap for AP 2.0
Injection: Injepro EFI Light V1 Programmable injection
brake: 300mm power brake in front, Golf Mk2 In rear

130cv

I come in search of everyone's knowledge of the forum to make the project better and better.
I'm still starting ...
I'm going to put the Brazilian Link where I'm posting the steps of the project!
Thank you



























http://www.golquadrado.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?f=115&t=36640&start=80


----------



## cesar.cmfj (May 7, 2017)

*Brazilian GOL - SWAP AP 2.0 - INJEPRO INJECTION*

Hello people
My name is Cesar I'm Brazilian.
I come here looking for novelty and help to improve my project more and more.

Sorry for my bad English

I'll put the link for my project below:


Link for my full project: 
http://golquadrado.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?f=115&t=36640&start=80


----------



## Questionmark5455 (Jun 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tornadoredcabby (Feb 14, 2002)

*Back at it*

Back again after 10ish years

https://image.ibb.co/itX6qw/WHITE_FOX.jpg

https://image.ibb.co/fqW5iG/BLUE_FOX.jpg


----------



## ri$e*above (Feb 6, 2018)

stevewav8r said:


> Just finished my Winter restoration project for 2016.


Looks good. Been wanting to pull the side trim off of mine...is it easy to do?


----------



## ri$e*above (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## ri$e*above (Feb 6, 2018)

Picked up this 1989 Fox Wagon GL last week. All original and compete with 65k miles. No rust to speak of, and in real nice shape. Just ordered some shop manuals and hoping that forum members can help me keep her all good and running smooth.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Back on the road for the first time since last October. I love driving my box stock four door, but this thing is a hoot.









IMG_20180615_233816_388


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

Out of the garage since August last year. On it’s way to the mechanic for some repairs


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

mine Parati GLS 1992


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

DSC_3769


----------



## WhoGivesAFox (Jul 10, 2019)

http://topclassiccarsforsale.com/vo...r-wagon-with-upgraded-brakes-and-5-speed.html

Not for sale, but I picked this up at an auction for $305. 5 speed and 4 wheel big disk upgrade


----------



## Jcool69 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## dinoboom (Apr 8, 2006)

1990 VW Fox


----------



## dinoboom (Apr 8, 2006)

bluetoes591 said:


> Foxes at the Rally de Chilliwack yesterday. Full complement of body styles.
> Beautiful collection! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## dinoboom (Apr 8, 2006)

Awesome! Thank You for sharing...


----------



## Flystyle (Mar 21, 2016)

Picked up this 89' 4 Speed Fox Coupe about a month ago


----------



## dinoboom (Apr 8, 2006)

Marcao said:


> mine Parati GLS 1992


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## dinoboom (Apr 8, 2006)

WhoGivesAFox said:


> Classic 1988 Volkswagen Fox GL 2 door wagon, with upgraded brakes and 5 speed for sale: photos, technical specifications, description
> 
> Not for sale, but I picked this up at an auction for $305. 5 speed and 4 wheel big disk upgrade


Awesome link and Foxes...
Thank You or sharing!


----------

